# Am I breaking the law



## campervanannie (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been insured with Adrian flux for over 15 years and this year it has gone be up a little it is now £330 for a VW T4 so I thought I would try this AIB that is on this forum. So I rung the guy and he was very helpful he said he could not do it for less than £560 so when I queried this he said because my T4 caravelle is not registered with the DVLA as a campervan. So my campervan is still registered as a 8 seated mini bus I had never noticed this before should I get it changed and how difficult is it going to be


----------



## n brown (Mar 7, 2014)

I assume it's fitted out as a camper ,take a side photo showing what kind of van it is
take 4 or 5 interior shots to show it's definitely a camper
get a shot of the back with the door open so it shows the interior and the reg. number
print the pics and send to Swansea with a cover letter asking for the V5 to be changed accordingly to motor caravan


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with NB.As long as it follows the DVLA criteria for a motor caravan,it should pass.Apparently some companies are happy to insure vans kitted out as campers but not dvla registered as such, but how you would fare in the event of an accident I dont know


----------



## carol (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie. mines only £200 with C&CC....


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 7, 2014)

carol said:


> Annie. mines only £200 with C&CC....


That's very good I will ring them tomorrow and get a quote and I will also get the documents changed


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 7, 2014)

Just make sure you have the correct stuff in the van, eg...2 ring cooker, correct spec for gas storage, bed, storage area, water container, fixed table etc.send pics,covering letter and v5.
My ex minibus conversion is around £250 iirc, but Ive since been quoted a lot less.


----------



## bru (Mar 7, 2014)

converted ambulance registered as motorcaravan £215 Adrian flux ,


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a bit of hassle but I would get it changed with DVLA.


----------



## richardstubbs (Mar 7, 2014)

*Handy Guide*

This might help:
Legal Information, Requirements and Rules for Camper Vans DVLA | Campervan Life

Just as an aside, and please don't think me critical, but 15 years! I look for a better deal every year for all insurances, and almost always get one.

Gocompare.com is a good place to start - it's the only one of the big 4 sites to cover motorhomes. Not so sure how well it would work with a (non-factory) converted van though, sorry.

Hope this helps,
Richard.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 8, 2014)

richardstubbs said:


> This might help:
> Legal Information, Requirements and Rules for Camper Vans DVLA | Campervan Life
> 
> Just as an aside, and please don't think me critical, but 15 years! I look for a better deal every year for all insurances, and almost always get one.
> ...


Thanks that rules and requirements really help and as for being with AF for 15 years they have been one of the cheapest for us and if we have found it cheaper in the past he has dropped his price but this is the first year that it has gone up by over £70 quid and he has still put a note on saying if we can get it cheaper ring him and he will see what he can do. We do not pay any excess and he is charging  £30 for policy issue fee and then he has added £15 for personal accident cover and we have to send s**t loads of photos he has insured this van for 2 yrs now he wants pictures so I am a little peed off loyalty gets you nothing these days so b****cks to him.  :mad1::mad1::mad1:
I am calm now rant over.


----------



## hextal (Mar 8, 2014)

Im with AF and have almost finished converting my van. My conversion was due this week so i told em its pretty much there and as far as im aware meets dvla requirements but has not yet been reclassified. They said that was fine and changed the insurance to motor caravan and even gave me a refund. They said they didn't need any pics either.


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like theyve gone soft then! Id be wary of anything they say tbh.But thats cos Ive had very bad experiences with them! I bet if you had an accident defore you got dvla approval theyd  run a mile! Good luck with your deal though.


----------



## hextal (Mar 8, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Sounds like theyve gone soft then! Id be wary of anything they say tbh.But thats cos Ive had very bad experiences with them! I bet if you had an accident defore you got dvla approval theyd  run a mile! Good luck with your deal though.



I always make sure that I email them immediately with notes of conversations that sound like they could be used as wiggle room.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 8, 2014)

*new insurance*

Well new insurance on my van £179 woohooo. Had a rant at AF employees who conveniently could not access the go compare website to view my cheaper quote. That they guaranteed to beat as long as they could veiw it. So I told them to shove their quote were the sun don't shine ( no not northern England). Up their Batty   :raofl::raofl::banana::banana:


----------



## Rodeo (Mar 8, 2014)

Ooh youre so rude!:lol-049:


----------



## richardstubbs (Mar 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Well new insurance on my van £179 woohooo. Had a rant at AF employees who conveniently could not access the go compare website to view my cheaper quote. That they guaranteed to beat as long as they could veiw it. So I told them to shove their quote were the sun don't shine ( no not northern England). Up their Batty   :raofl::raofl::banana::banana:



More fools them for losing a valuable and loyal customer I'd say. Glad it worked out well in the end


----------

